# Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2019 (4. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Januar 2019)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltkrebstag 2019 mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von vier Preisen gewinnen:

CORSAIR Vengeance RGB PRO 16 GiB DDR4-3200:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CORSAIR  H100i RGB Platinum AIO:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CORSAIR RMx 550W 80 PLUS Gold PSU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CORSAIR Commander PRO Controller:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit     zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback   zur  Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 250.000     Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der vier Preise zu  qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt  entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 500.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so  viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance wie mit 250.000  Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2019)

Olstyle - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## qiller (29. Januar 2019)

qiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DOcean (29. Januar 2019)

schon Mal den Link da las: DOcean - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2019)

Aber gerne

TheWasp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schussmann (29. Januar 2019)

schussmann - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (29. Januar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Holdie (29. Januar 2019)

FoPaSa-70335 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JayTea (29. Januar 2019)

JayTea - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SupraTrooper (29. Januar 2019)

SupraTrooper - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## J4ckH19h (29. Januar 2019)

J4ckH19h - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Spudd (29. Januar 2019)

SpuddH82 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Doleo (29. Januar 2019)

Doleo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hitch81 (29. Januar 2019)

Hitch81 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## mattinator (29. Januar 2019)

mattifolder - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Schmicki (29. Januar 2019)

Schmicki - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (29. Januar 2019)

EaStBaYtiGeR - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Nono15 (29. Januar 2019)

PCGH_Team_nono15 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Januar 2019)

TetsukaKeiji - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Apokh (30. Januar 2019)

Akronus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Happy_Hepo (30. Januar 2019)

HappyHepo


----------



## micindustries (30. Januar 2019)

micindustries - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## heamer_GER (30. Januar 2019)

heamer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mirage_DU (30. Januar 2019)

Ich mache auch wieder mit.

Mirage_DU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Visitor2101 (30. Januar 2019)

Visitor2101 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DomeBMX90 (30. Januar 2019)

DomeBMX90 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## deSlay (30. Januar 2019)

Sinthoras - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ion (30. Januar 2019)

Ion_PCGH - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ADGMike (30. Januar 2019)

=ADG=Mike_GERMANY - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Januar 2019)

PCGHGS - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DrFleischhauer (30. Januar 2019)

Bin dabei

DrFleischhauer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GreenFreak (30. Januar 2019)

GreenFreak - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Navity (30. Januar 2019)

Klar bin ich wieder dabei! Navity - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rallyesport (30. Januar 2019)

Rallyesport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sug4r (30. Januar 2019)

Werd auch wieder mit einsteigen...

sug4r - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## jumperm (30. Januar 2019)

JumperM - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (30. Januar 2019)

Bin wieder dabei....
picar81_4711 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pommesgabel (31. Januar 2019)

Pommesgabel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## u78g (31. Januar 2019)

u78g - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ramonx56 (31. Januar 2019)

Ramonx56 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## voodoman (31. Januar 2019)

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (31. Januar 2019)

Ultimo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hans535 (31. Januar 2019)

Hans535 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Special_Flo (31. Januar 2019)

Special_Flo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## knightmare80 (31. Januar 2019)

Da bin ich wie immer auch dabei. Hoffentlich mit genug Rechen-PPD Power... mein System ist noch nicht fertig... Schläuche sind so einfach zu verlegen und HardTubes so 
Aber was man nicht alles macht...

Knightmare80 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TheNewNow (31. Januar 2019)

Now - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hasestab (31. Januar 2019)

Hasestab - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MrBesen (31. Januar 2019)

MrBesen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Organix (31. Januar 2019)

Organix123 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## hornhautman (31. Januar 2019)

Ronny - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## c00LsPoT (31. Januar 2019)

c00LsPoT - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## luppellen (1. Februar 2019)

luppellen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Tranceangel2k (1. Februar 2019)

Tranceangel2k - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sonntagskind (1. Februar 2019)

sonntagskind - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## tom0047 (1. Februar 2019)

tom0047 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## foldinghomealone (1. Februar 2019)

foldinghomealone - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin dabei


----------



## kampfschaaaf (1. Februar 2019)

kampfschaaaf - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. Februar 2019)

Bobkopp - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (1. Februar 2019)

brooker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## LordAshtray (1. Februar 2019)

LordAshtray - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## neocoretexxx (2. Februar 2019)

neocoretexxx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Locras (2. Februar 2019)

Locras - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (2. Februar 2019)

Bl4ckR4v3n - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ebrithil (2. Februar 2019)

Ebrithil - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Gast1659561002 (2. Februar 2019)

ReDD_1973 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rick (2. Februar 2019)

mew151 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sir_ole (2. Februar 2019)

sir_ole - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## WoldfgangHoefs (2. Februar 2019)

AW: Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2019 (4. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel


----------



## DrDave (2. Februar 2019)

DrDave - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## micindustries (2. Februar 2019)

WoldfgangHoefs schrieb:


> AW: Faltaktion zum Weltkrebstag 2019 (4. bis 10. Februar) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel


Dafür musst du den Link von EOC nutzen, Beispiele siehe alle Posts hier im Thread 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## m-x-2 (3. Februar 2019)

Bin auch dabei  Da!Andi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (3. Februar 2019)

therealjeanpuetz - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Kisanth100 (3. Februar 2019)

Kisanth100 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Scubaman (3. Februar 2019)

Bin dabei:

Scubaman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## haVoc_inc (3. Februar 2019)

haVoc_inc - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Galakt0r (3. Februar 2019)

AdamD - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Zocker85 (3. Februar 2019)

werde schauen dass ich heut meine Graka wieder einbaue und loslege:

dima86x - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GAFention (3. Februar 2019)

Fention - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DKK007 (3. Februar 2019)

Mein F@H läuft jetzt natürlich weiter. 

DKK007 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Hauwexis (3. Februar 2019)

Hauwexis - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## OutOfNothing (3. Februar 2019)

OutOfNothing - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## alphabot0 (3. Februar 2019)

alphabot0 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Februar 2019)

LiosNudin - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## philip-j-fry (3. Februar 2019)

philip.j.fry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ray-Roth (3. Februar 2019)

Ray_Htor_2991 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Octopoth (3. Februar 2019)

Octopoth - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jembir (3. Februar 2019)

Jembir - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## newdeal (3. Februar 2019)

newdeal - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Jibbomat (4. Februar 2019)

Jibbomat - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Murenius (4. Februar 2019)

Murenius - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## P2063 (4. Februar 2019)

Steelrucker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SirDumbledore (4. Februar 2019)

Karli - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## gnarl (4. Februar 2019)

Gnaarl - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## DoertyHarry (4. Februar 2019)

Huch fast vergessen mich hier noch anzumelden...

DoertyHarry - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## FreeRyder|44 (4. Februar 2019)

Edit: nochmal der richtige Link.
Exoryyy - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## H31180Y (4. Februar 2019)

H31180Y - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (4. Februar 2019)

Blyatman - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Swatch (4. Februar 2019)

Swatch - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AgentML (4. Februar 2019)

MODKiller - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## GereonElvers (4. Februar 2019)

GereonElvers - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Smagjus (4. Februar 2019)

Ich mach auch mal mit 

smagjus - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chrissyx (4. Februar 2019)

Chrissyx - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## 7Michael7 (5. Februar 2019)

hier mein Link

7Michael7


----------



## Ogami (5. Februar 2019)

Ogami - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Guru4GPU (5. Februar 2019)

Guru4GPU - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## TX112 (5. Februar 2019)

TX112 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SSD_Turbo (5. Februar 2019)

SSDTurbo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Edit: falscher Link, dachte beide Teams werden auf der Userseite angezeigt. Link zur PCGH Statistik habe ich in #116 geposted. Sorry für den Fehler.


----------



## Meph (5. Februar 2019)

Dann bin ich auch mal dabei:
Meph


----------



## INU.ID (5. Februar 2019)

INU.ID - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats





Edit:


SSD_Turbo schrieb:


> SSDTurbo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Hey du Lümmel, falsches Team!



> Damit Sie teilnahmeberechtigt sind, müssen Sie als Mitglied des PCGH-Teams #70335 aufgelistet sein.







Edit 09.02:



SSD_Turbo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal der richtige Link mit richtigem Team:
> SSDTurbo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Christoph1717 (5. Februar 2019)

PCGH_Team_christoph1717 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SSD_Turbo (6. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hey du Lümmel, falsches Team!



Ich bin ja schon dabei: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das wird bald unter meinem geposteten Link angezeigt.


----------



## E-WoK (6. Februar 2019)

Jetzt wurde mein Profil auch übernommen. Hier der Link.

E-WoK - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cubanrice987 (6. Februar 2019)

cubanrice987 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (6. Februar 2019)

MStaesche - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## xoxen (6. Februar 2019)

Xoxen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## SSD_Turbo (6. Februar 2019)

Hier nochmal der richtige Link mit richtigem Team: 
SSDTurbo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## de6400 (6. Februar 2019)

de6400 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Keksdeu (6. Februar 2019)

Keksdt - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Palmdale (6. Februar 2019)

Palmdale - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Stiwi89 (6. Februar 2019)

Stiwi - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (7. Februar 2019)

Ich bin zwar dieses Jahr nur mit sehr gebremstem Schaum dabei, aber ich bin dann doch nicht gänzlich untätig 

Chris-W201-Fan - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Franky1971 (7. Februar 2019)

Bin das erste mal dabei   
Franky1971 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterChiefToBo (7. Februar 2019)

PCGH_Team_MasterChiefToBo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## hazopethe (7. Februar 2019)

bradayts - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## _LS_ (7. Februar 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei
_LS_ - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## wolcke7 (7. Februar 2019)

wolcke7 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2019)

interessierterUser - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ChiliFlo (8. Februar 2019)

Boandlkramer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## V1p3R0105 (8. Februar 2019)

Habe nun auch angefangen!
V1p3R0105 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## einjojo (8. Februar 2019)

einJojo - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## AdelskroneExport (8. Februar 2019)

Mache auch wieder mit:
AdelskroneExport - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## T0M@0 (8. Februar 2019)

T0Mat0 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## wuemme (9. Februar 2019)

wuemme - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## _Snaker_ (9. Februar 2019)

Snaker - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## forg1vr (9. Februar 2019)

Besser als spät als nie:

forg1vr - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## benjasso (9. Februar 2019)

benjasso - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Don Dogma (9. Februar 2019)

DonDogma - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Dondor (10. Februar 2019)

Dondor - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## sTalk3er (10. Februar 2019)

Da ist man schon seit der Woche dabei und vergisst seinen Link z Posten...
sTalk3er - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## ruessel_beutler (10. Februar 2019)

ruesselbeutler - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Pu244 (10. Februar 2019)

Pu244 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## bnoob (10. Februar 2019)

Ich trage mich mal ein, aber irgendwas stimmt bei den Punkten noch nicht...

bnoob - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Lubi7 (10. Februar 2019)

Lubi777 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Baggi17 (10. Februar 2019)

Baggi17 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

ich bin ein wenig spät o.o


----------



## blaubär (10. Februar 2019)

blaubaer - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## s3mmelsn (10. Februar 2019)

Benjamin_Seliger - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Ratatosk (10. Februar 2019)

smarthuman42 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## raFINNiert (10. Februar 2019)

Fast vergessen. Ich bin natürlich auch wieder mit dabei.
raFINNiert - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Maexen (11. Februar 2019)

bnoob schrieb:


> Ich trage mich mal ein, aber irgendwas stimmt bei den Punkten noch nicht...
> 
> bnoob - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats



Wie meinst, stimmt was nicht? Du bist zwar deutlich näher dran als ich an einem Los, aber das reicht leider auch noch nicht.
Ich hab es jetzt mal probeweise die Nacht laufen lassen, um zu sehen, was dabei herauskommt. So viel isses nicht, qualifiziert mich auch nichts fürs Gewinnspiel.

Maexen - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## Shooter (11. Februar 2019)

Bin gut dabei, jedoch find ich mich seid knapp 2 Tagen nicht in der Statistik.... dauert vielleicht wohl noch.


----------



## micindustries (13. Februar 2019)

@bnoob
@Maexen

Ihr habt leider recht spät angefangen. Ist bei euch ein sogenannter Passkey im Programm eingetragen? Den bekommt ihr via Mail. Die ersten zehn WUs werden nur gering vergütet, ab der elften geht es dann richtig los. Wenn ihr also im Herbst wieder dabei seid ist bnoob schon auf der sicheren Seite. Maexen, du solltest vorher auf insgesamt zehn aufstocken.

Und nicht den Passkey verlieren! Wenn der einmal seine zehn WUs hat, läufts. Löscht ihr den (und die Mail) ist er verloren und ihr braucht einen neuen, also auch wieder zehn WUs mit wenig Punkten

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JayTea (13. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube, wenn man ihn mit demselben Namen an dieselbe Email-Adresse schicken lässt, bleibt er identisch!?


----------



## micindustries (13. Februar 2019)

JayTea schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn man ihn mit demselben Namen an dieselbe Email-Adresse schicken lässt, bleibt er identisch!?



Das wissen eventuell brooker oder unsere Biene. Ich kann diesbezüglich nur spekulieren


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Februar 2019)

Solange du mit der selben E-Mail-Adresse und Faltnamen den Passkey anforderst wie beim ersten mal, bekommst du deinen alten Passkey wieder.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Februar 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Solange du mit der selben E-Mail-Adresse und Faltnamen den Passkey anforderst wie beim ersten mal, bekommst du deinen alten Passkey wieder.



Ja, genau


----------



## Schaekel (1. September 2019)

Schaekel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Bin normalerweise bei World Community Grid hin und wieder aktiv, daher muss ich das hier jetzt erst mal pushen...

EDIT: Ups, sollte eigentlich in den anderen Thread. Aber in den News ist eine falsche Verlinkung, bin unschuldig .


----------



## brooker (1. September 2019)

Schaekel schrieb:


> Schaekel - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats
> 
> Bin normalerweise bei World Community Grid hin und wieder aktiv, daher muss ich das hier jetzt erst mal pushen...



... sehr gut!


----------



## alextest (4. September 2019)

alextest - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (7. September 2019)

... das *LinusTechTeam aus den USA *halt mobil gemacht. Erfahrungsgemäß halten die Amerikaner nicht lange durch. Wenn wir 4 Wochen dagegenhalten können, haben wir es geschafft! Wir benötigen zur Verteidigung des 9. Platzes im weltweitem Ranking jedoch die Unterstützung der gesamten Community von PCGH! Also ran an die Hardware, Software installieren, Passkey beantragen sowie freifalten und das Folding@home Team von PCGH unterstützen!


----------



## Organix (13. September 2019)

Organix123 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

... vertan.


----------



## DOcean (14. September 2019)

falscher Thread ihr beiden 

(außer ihr habt eine Zeitmaschine)


----------



## brooker (14. September 2019)

... UPS. Danke für den Hinweis


----------

